# Lucky Reptile Cannabis Bedding



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

hi folks, has anyone tried this? 



> Lucky Reptile Cannabis Bedding is based on concentrated hemp. If water is added the concentrate swells up to about 5 times its volume, resulting in a loose substrate that absorbs bad odours and waste. It is excellent for all tortoises and desert type reptiles like collared lizards, bearded dragons and uromastyx. Burrowing reptiles will love this substrate as well. Thanks to its good water retaining abilities, it can also be used for reptiles from more humid regions.
> Contrary to sand or beech wood litter, Reptile Cannabis Bedding can be digested and is therefore safe if accidentally eaten by the animals. A 100% natural product free of chemicals or pesticides. Bio degradable.


just lookingh at alternatives for my little beardies other than paper


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

er...why the name?
wish ppl woud stop exploiting other people.

cant say much without seeing it, sounds like it may be the same stuff as bed o beast etc, notice how the add mentions its opk for every type of rep? not saying it isnt but its just advertisement without er..meaning too much..I wouldnt trust the fully edible bit though...


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

why what name?


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

exploit? i got 2 beardies off some one on this forum and want an alternative to newspaper! 

i cant belive how rude your post is! do your resdearch before you accuse me of exploiting! 

i have been nothing but nice and respect the views of people i have spoke to on this forum and use this as a key source of informatio, but idiots like you accusing me of exploiting?! exploiting what?! the product is on livefoodsbypost.co.uk, i buy my livefoods from them and saw that and wondered, is that ok? did i put a big ad up saying buy this item!? i did not even say the website i got the quote from! 

get a f*****g life and bother someone elses post.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

I was actually refering to the quote which i assumed was from the packaging on the product.
meaning its typical marketing [as in perfect bedding for any reptile]
i wasnt saying it wasnt good, as i said i think it sounded like bed o beast because of what it said about expanding when water added] which is a good substrate, altho i dont think any substrate is safe to be eaten [with exception to purely edible products like bran]

I was in no way having a dig at you, and abou tth ename i meant "canabis bedding"
its a little lame as hemp and cannabis are 2 very different things and if a reptile were to actually eat or be in close proximity to actual cannabis it would be harmfull [i guess that depends on your ideals though]
and by exploitation i meant with the name, exploiting a very few who would buy it cos of the name, and who MAY think, "oh wow..."
a very select few im sure, but it screams cheesy marketing gimmick.

I am sorry you were offended and unless you wrote the add, named the product and are actually trying to sell the product [which i know your not or theyd be a link] you have absolutely no reason to be.

Dean


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

aint that the really really exspenive stuff i was looking at some lucky reptile products and they were twice to price of the same thing by a different company say zoo med keep shopping around a good site is www.everythingforpets.com they have loads and loads of different substrates and delievery is a standered rate of under £4 nomatter how much stuff you order
manda xx


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

ok, i didnt get your meaning over that post, most people attack others for no or little reason on forums so im a bit defensive about how people talk on these things.

Sorry about the retaliation, but im so sick of people just slagging people off on forums and got it wrong in this case  

take it all back  

i just wondered, cos some sites have calci sand as being great for dragons but its not, but just wondered about this :?: 

dont think its too expensive (plus ill have trade soon  ), i just think it looks naff having my monsters on newspaper


----------



## manda (Mar 18, 2005)

lol well i honestly dont no i dont keep beardies but if your beardies are still young they should be kept on kitchen paper weather it looks naff or not really
manda xx


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

Anyway, liek you just said with calci sand, exactly same thing, the manufacturer says its great and edible and its all marketing and i think its wrong.

Having checked it out i cant really see what it looks liek on the images but it doesnt seem like bed o beast as that comes in like a solid brick form.

seems like a good price for whatever it is as this site 

http://www.peregrine-livefoods.co.uk/Hardware/Lucky Reptile.htm

claims to be the uk agent for all the compnays products, downloaded there catologue in pdf format ,got some ok stuff, all still "gimmicked up" though, u have to ignore the packaging entirely really and just try it out with an open mind, anyway also the price list as a spread sheet and they say the rrp on the 12l bag is £11.99 so £6.99 seems good, ofcourse rrp's arent much to go on ,i actually downloaded the price list to see if i could find it cheaper for you but anyway.

I honestly dont know what the stuff is, but if it is literally Hemp then it should be ok, still wouldnt put up with any of your reps eating it though.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

lol, i know but i can hope :roll:


----------



## Bonnie Mitchell (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi :don't know if this helps but I've got my baby BD & my agamas on ZooMed Cage Carpet & it has been good for them. It's attractive (comes in green or brown) easy to keep clean and allows them to catch their prey easily (crix can't burrow in it and they don't swallow it with the food like sand or wood chips). It's better than newspaper to look at, fairly cheap and you get 2 bits in a pack. It comes in sizes to fit most vivs (and can be trimmed to fit too).  
No, I don't work for ZooMed!
Got mine from a website called Bits for Pets but I guess most good petstores (and some crap ones) will carry it in stock.
If you have heard this all before in another post, just ignore me, the senility makes me ramble! Either that or I've been smoking bedding materials again. :? :roll:
:!: :!: Also, I'm not sure about this Lucky Reptile brand. I saw one of their products called a Lucky Reptile sexing probe. Bloody hell! How Lucky do you think your Reptile feels after being on the end of those??? :shock:


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

lol.
yeh reptile carpet is good stuff, have used in past, only have a small piece at the back bottom of our beardie viv at the moment...why? i honestly cant remember...its just there.


----------



## mark67123 (Jun 11, 2006)

I believe that "cannabis bedding" is this stuff:

http://www.aubiose.co.uk/

You can get it from horsey places for £7 or £8 for a huge bale. 

Not sure if it would be any good for beardies - it's a bit like aspen only softer and doesn't cling together quite as much.


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah yeh cool, have heard ppl talk about that stuff, i know a few horsey ppl though and they dont know what it is... think it must be an up and coming thing.
I believe its safe enough, theres a chance the repackaged for reps stuff has been cleaned up in some way but if not thats a hell of a price difference.


----------



## Apoca6 (Aug 30, 2006)

cheers for the replies, i think ill wait to my beardies are a little bigger and try it out. obviously ill post oon here when i know what its like


----------

